# The worst place you ever ate?



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The worst place you ever ate?
There used to be a truckstop in Laredo Texas and right next to it was a nice little old Mexican lady who it turned her car into a restaurant. 
She cooked all kinds of really wonderful Mexican food over a wood fire
And we ate there many times before it hit us that she was using the top of the gas tank of her Pinto as the bottom of her grill


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Applebees, somewhere in western NY
White queso
never again-o
ever
gag
we both threw up in the parking lot looked like a couple drunks
we hadn't been drinking


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Right here at home, cooked a recipe I never tried. One bite and into the trash it went. 

It's been so long since I ate out I don't even remember the names of places that I wouldn't go near again.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol sorry about your food. 
The food was great at the Pinto it’s just none of us wanted to be standing there when it exploded


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Story City, Iowa. How do you mess up breakfast? What wasn't burnt to a crisp was so salty you thought you where eating a salt block.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

coolrunnin said:


> Story City, Iowa. How do you mess up breakfast? What wasn't burnt to a crisp was so salty you thought you where eating a salt block.


I had that salt thing happen to me in a nice place in N GA. I order beef stroganoff. I think they emptied every container of salt in the place into the food.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

At a Chinese dim sum. Don't get me wrong, I love Chinese food. But this resturant was having a dim sum that Sunday. Found out they had one every Sunday. The dim sum took place in a special room.

At any rate, the waitress asked if we wanted regular seating or attend the dim sum. I asked, "What's a dim sum?" She said that they offered special dishes all afternoon. You can take it or leave it. At then end, they just counted the bowls at your table to determine the price (each bowl was the same price.)

I said that we'd do the dim sum. I figure it was sort of a Chinese smorgasbord and it sounded like fun. I should have had a clue when we walked into the banquet room and everyone there was Asian. When we were first served, I asked the waitress what the offering was. She said, "chicken." I said I'd take it. I took a bite and started chewing....and chewing...and chewing. I took the piece out of my mouth. It was a chicken foot!

The dim sum went downhill from there.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

That's too bad, Cabin Fever. I had Dim Sum in Hong Kong with friends and it was all good! But then, I let them do the choosing from the cart each time it came around....

For years all I'd ever order when I went out was a Chicken Caesar Salad as I got so frustrated with poor food. Picky? Maybe, but at least it was edible to me.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wolf mom said:


> That's too bad, Cabin Fever. I had Dim Sum in Hong Kong with friends and it was all good! But then, I let them do the choosing from the cart each time it came around....


I guess I was expecting more Americanized Chinese food; chow mein, egg foo young, lo mein, fried rice, etc. I did not recognize any of the offerings.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

A few come to mind.

A little hole in the wall in Chicago, served me burnt toast, not just a little browned, but dark burnt toast. I don't usually eat toast when it comes with a breakfast so no loss, just a very memorable experience.

Steak and shake, years ago I wanted the turkey sandwich, what I envisioned or the picture they had was not what was served. It was like thin buddig sandwich meat, not freshly sliced turkey breast. DH still remembers the face of disappointment I wore. 

A bar b que place that sold racks of ribs, I wanted a rib sandwich, what I received was more like a McRib, the pressed and formed to resemble ribs between a bun, and it didn't even taste very good, LOL.

Finally, The little local place we tried for lunch once was so good, we decided to take our visiting son out for a
meal.
They were out of everything we wanted on the menu, so much so that we ended up asking what did they have.
(They went out of business not long after)


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Recently had about the worst grilled salmon ever. I am not even sure it was salmon! Was very dry and had a taste like it had come out of a freezer in storage for a long time. A old fishy taste. I am guessing that they rarely served this item. Some restaurants offer too many things on the menu. Better if they do a few things well.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Applebee's in Nashville, TN. Worst meal ever. I told my hubby that it looked like I was ordering something and rather then actually cooking it, they were just warming stuff up in the microwave....It tasted like a very bad TV dinner. Never again


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A KFC somewhere in Tennessee. There was only one tired-looking overworked elderly woman manning the cash register and taking orders. She kept YELLING for the manager to bring $$$ for the cash register, and the line was held up until the $$$ arrived. The meal was okay, but the three of us felt SO sorry for the poor woman.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

I haven't been out to eat in about 20 years, so I guess I would have to say McDonald's on a trip to Florida about 26 years ago.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

hiddensprings said:


> Applebee's in Nashville, TN. Worst meal ever. I told my hubby that it looked like I was ordering something and rather then actually cooking it, they were just warming stuff up in the microwave....It tasted like a very bad TV dinner. Never again


I did a remodel project at an Applebees. 
I never ate there again


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Wolf mom said:


> That's too bad, Cabin Fever. I had Dim Sum in Hong Kong with friends and it was all good! But then, I let them do the choosing from the cart each time it came around....
> 
> For years all I'd ever order when I went out was a Chicken Caesar Salad as I got so frustrated with poor food. Picky? Maybe, but at least it was edible to me.


That may have been young kitten you had.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

at a small truck stop somewhere between wisc and fla.
All I wanted was a piece of banana cream pie.
the crust was soggy, the filling was just plain unsweetened pudding and the bananas were black.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The worse place I ate was here at home when I made chili and instead of the usual measure of hot red pepper, I seasoned with dried ghost pepper. using 1/4 measure as the guy brave enough to dry and crush the pepper told me to. First I made it bad by explaining to her that I was using a different variety of pepper when she noticed the light dose I added (on the heat scale while jalapeno pepper rates about 3500, ghost pepper is like a 300,000 rating). After she left the kitchen, I increased the measure because we like our chili 5 alarm style. Then after I left the kitchen, she came in and added more crushed ghost pepper.

After the pot had cooked and we fixed a couple bowls , we both felt like we had been pepper sprayed by a riot squad on the first spoon of that 5 alarm turned atomic bomb scorched earth Armageddon chili. I had to cook a triple batch of bland chili to mix the ghost pepper pot into and canned enough chili for the year to avoid wasting it by throwing it out.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Shrek said:


> The worse place I ate was here at home when I made chili and instead of the usual measure of hot red pepper, I seasoned with dried ghost pepper. using 1/4 measure as the guy brave enough to dry and crush the pepper told me to. First I made it bad by explaining to her that I was using a different variety of pepper when she noticed the light dose I added (on the heat scale while jalapeno pepper rates about 3500, ghost pepper is like a 300,000 rating). After she left the kitchen, I increased the measure because we like our chili 5 alarm style. Then after I left the kitchen, she came in and added more crushed ghost pepper.
> 
> After the pot had cooked and we fixed a couple bowls , we both felt like we had been pepper sprayed by a riot squad on the first spoon of that 5 alarm turned atomic bomb scorched earth Armageddon chili. I had to cook a triple batch of bland chili to mix the ghost pepper pot into and canned enough chili for the year to avoid wasting it by throwing it out.


It's got to be a riot living in your household.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

The buffet at a " Lounge" in Shippingsport, PA. The fried chicken tasted just like the baked chicken tasted just like the barbecued chicken. They ruined pirogies. The worst part is that the place was packed with customers.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Pretty much any Applebees anywhere. The one in Lexington VA was particularly bad. They went bankrupt, and are supposedly rebuilding their brand but they were never as good as other chains in my opinion. 

There is a smallish local diner we used to go to years ago, the food was never great but it was hot... until the day Mr. Pixie found a mat (a real tangle of hair) in his homefries. I still gag thinking about it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

brosil said:


> The buffet at a " Lounge" in Shippingsport, PA. The fried chicken tasted just like the baked chicken tasted just like the barbecued chicken. They ruined pirogies. The worst part is that the place was packed with customers.


A lot of buffets are like that, horrible food and packed.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I guess I was expecting more Americanized Chinese food; chow mein, egg foo young, lo mein, fried rice, etc. I did not recognize any of the offerings.


To many Americans dim sum are wonderful little bundles of dough filled with a variety of deliciousness, and include bao, dumplings, etc. Chinese dim sum is a variety of small plates with finger foods, like Spanish tapas. 

Now I'm craving bao and ramen. Gah.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I love dim sum done right


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Irish Pixie said:


> Pretty much any Applebees anywhere. The one in Lexington VA was particularly bad. They went bankrupt, and are supposedly rebuilding their brand but they were never as good as other chains in my opinion.
> 
> There is a smallish local diner we used to go to years ago, the food was never great but it was hot... until the day Mr. Pixie found a mat (a real tangle of hair) in his homefries. I still gag thinking about it.


I could have waited to read that, now my morning coffee tastes rancid.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like checken feet ate a huge truck load as. akid growing up. But you know it was a chicken foot and leg that was cooked with the stewing chicken and dumplings.

Bob Evans in Gaylord Michigan. They put crappy Diet ranch dressing on my salad to start thing off on a sour note< YUK. Then they over cooked my fish so it looked like sail cat, sent both back the salad and the fish. they came back with fish as bad as the first. 
I asked how much for the Ice tea and left after paying for the tea.

Apple Bees in Minnesota the town whos name excapes me at the monent but the merories of the meal has stuck with me for some time. Steak I like rare and I mean slide on on the gril catch it on the other side and slid it back across on the plate.
that steak would have made some good boot heels YUK again.

Maryland a wide spot in the road where truckers park. Ordered the shrimp dinner, truckers do not always eat where the food is good Most times it is because you can park a semi and trailer.
that shrimp I am convinced was ground shrimp added to dough and cooked in a deep fryer and had the taste but no texture.

If I was goijng into Maryland after that I always made sure to have a loaf of bread and lunch meat in the reeffer chute staying cool to make sandwiches with.


 Al


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

a local restaurant where there is a horseshoe counter.
all the gossipers and political experts attend.
I order eggs over medium, they came barely cooked.
I sent them back, got the same eggs back, still raw.
sent them back and they came back fully cooked, I believe in a microwave. so tough that I could hardly get a knife through them..
another cafe in town. I ordered a Rueben. What I got was a cold sandwich with cold meat and cold sour kraut.
Perkins in Schofield ,Wis. went there with two other couples. only two tables had people at them. We sat for nearly a half hour in sight of 4 "waitresses" standing a group and talking. Finally we got up to leave. as we walked past the group one of them asked if we needed help ?? I said, not anymore..
3 or four years later, same place. same story. I never went to another Perkins anywhere in the country..
BTW, that Perkins is now vacant.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

For those of you having bad experiences with Applebees, it is my understanding that nothing on the menu is actually prepared and cooked at the Applebee restaurants. It is all made somewhere else and just heated up at the local restaurants. I could be dreaming this, but I do believe that either I read this somewhere or someone told me.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> At a Chinese dim sum. Don't get me wrong, I love Chinese food. But this resturant was having a dim sum that Sunday. Found out they had one every Sunday. The dim sum took place in a special room.
> 
> At any rate, the waitress asked if we wanted regular seating or attend the dim sum. I asked, "What's a dim sum?" She said that they offered special dishes all afternoon. You can take it or leave it. At then end, they just counted the bowls at your table to determine the price (each bowl was the same price.)
> 
> ...


Funny en Ugh I’m on route ty the big city today, dim sum will be the highlite. Legit Chinese food! No lemon chicken or sweet and sour boneless whatever. I don’t eat the chicken feet.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> For those of you having bad experiences with Applebees, it is my understanding that nothing on the menu is actually prepared and cooked at the Applebee restaurants. It is all made somewhere else and just heated up at the local restaurants. I could be dreaming this, but I do believe that either I read this somewhere or someone told me.


I have a friend who worked for Applebees and I asked her because I’d heard that too. She said a lot is frozen and microwaved. The things that are grilled or fried are cooked there. So you’re generally safe getting a hamburger and fries..


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Cabin Fever said:


> For those of you having bad experiences with Applebees, it is my understanding that nothing on the menu is actually prepared and cooked at the Applebee restaurants. It is all made somewhere else and just heated up at the local restaurants. I could be dreaming this, but I do believe that either I read this somewhere or someone told me.


Chances are you're spot on. It was just revealed that Panera Bread restaurants are serving pre prepared food.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> For those of you having bad experiences with Applebees, it is my understanding that nothing on the menu is actually prepared and cooked at the Applebee restaurants. It is all made somewhere else and just heated up at the local restaurants. I could be dreaming this, but I do believe that either I read this somewhere or someone told me.


I've heard that too.

I have a friend who is a partner at PWC. He was telling me about a food factory he went through that makes food for places like that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It is sad that so many eschew local family run restaurants and grills to eat at chains.

I have been to restaurants where it is like eating at someone's house. They even come sit at the table with you if things are slow.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> To many Americans dim sum are wonderful little bundles of dough filled with a variety of deliciousness, and include bao, dumplings, etc. Chinese dim sum is a variety of small plates with finger foods, like Spanish tapas.
> 
> Now I'm craving bao and ramen. Gah.


I love noodle houses and Pho places too


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I've heard that too.
> 
> I have a friend who is a partner at PWC. He was telling me about a food factory he went through that makes food for places like that.


Sysco?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sysco?


I don't know


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> It is sad that so many eschew local family run restaurants and grills to eat at chains.
> 
> I have been to restaurants where it is like eating at someone's house. They even come sit at the table with you if things are slow.


We ate last two Saturday nights ago at the general store about 15 miles from us. You would swear you were visiting granny ma's house. The food couldn't have been more homemade and delicious.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I don't know


Our little town in Idaho was settled and is still inhabited by the descendants of Italian immigrants.
So everyone was excited when an Italian restaurant opened in a charming old inn.
Didn’t last long. Turned out all of their meals were prepared by Sysco and heated at the restaurant. 
they went belly up. 

https://www.sysco.com/


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I love noodle houses and Pho places too


Pho (and miso soups) is a staple around here. Here are a couple of photos of some pho my wife has made.

The one below is heavy on the veggies and light on the broth. She serves her pho with a variety of toppings so the consumer can add, or not add, the toppings thathe or she wants in it. The topping in this picture are slivered sweet bell pepper, jalapeno peppers, chopped green onion, chopped peanuts, bean sprouts, cilantro, sliced cucumbers, crispy fried tofu, and a squeeze of lime.









This photo was taken of a different pho where I added less veggies. The pho (soup) is made with homemade veggie broth made with onion, celery, carrot, dried shiitake mushrooms, miso, soy sauce, fresh ginger, a cinnamon stick, star anise, cloves, black pepper, red pepper flakes, garlic. Next she adds baby portabella mushrooms, carrots, brown rice noodles, bok choy, Chinese pea pods, and some edamame. This is then served with the toppings that I listed above.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I was in the Dominican Republic several years ago on a building project. We were working in a thick area of jungle with locals who also prepared lunch.
There was a very large cast iron kettle under a hot fire simmering all morning while being tended by wives and daughters.
Meal time came and we stood in line, watching a young boy with a beach towel constantly waving it across the pot. Another girl did the same while standing next to a picnic table of fruits and vegetables. As I got closer I could see the swarms of flies landing and lighting over the food on the table. The kettle was a stew of chicken, beans, rice, etc. Floating on the top were talons, beaks and feet, as well as a large collection of dead flies. The woman serving took care to skim out the flies and drop her ladle between the inedibles.
Truthfully, the food was good. You don't work in high heat and full humidity all day and turn down meals.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Most horrible place for me as a Chinese place in Alice Texas. I ordered a chicken something or other and when it came out it definitely was not chicken. Chicken is not blue. 

Worst place was George Washington Inn in Bethlehem PA. I ordered fish. Brother ordered steak. All we got for 40 bucks each was 4 oz of meat and since parsley. No sides or anything. No prices on the menu. That was back in '89. Way too high for that period. 

Funniest place was Beeville Texas. Wife ordered a waffle with strawberries and whipped cream. It came that way but had refried beans in top....... Well, it was funny to me anyway. She was not amused at all.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Most horrible place for me as a Chinese place in Alice Texas. I ordered a chicken something or other and when it came out it definitely was not chicken. *Chicken is not blue*.
> 
> Worst place was George Washington Inn in Bethlehem PA. I ordered fish. Brother ordered steak. All we got for 40 bucks each was 4 oz of meat and since parsley. No sides or anything. No prices on the menu. That was back in '89. Way too high for that period.
> 
> Funniest place was Beeville Texas. Wife ordered a waffle with strawberries and whipped cream. It came that way but had refried beans in top....... Well, it was funny to me anyway. She was not amused at all.


Song about blue chicken.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Blue chicken was probably a Silkie. Although if it was neon blue then there was something not right.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Or, maybe the chicken was just depressed.

Mon


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

frogmammy said:


> Or, maybe the chicken was just depressed.
> 
> Mon


LOL


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Blue chicken was probably a Silkie. Although if it was neon blue then there was something not right.


 I remember getting chicken like that once...don’t remember where. That’s what it must’ve been. 
Would’ve been smart to have told people ahead of time.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Like everyone I’ve had plenty of bad meals out. While I didn’t get sick the worst thing I ate was while travelling in Bolivia. In La Paz me and 3-4 travel buddies decided we wanted something light for breaky. Found some form of a juice bar. 
Food courts are NOTHING like you’ve seen in north america. Like a nook in a stall with a woman making juices. The juice was amazing, the water was over the top suspect, but the brown water in the full sink the glasses were rinsed off a in was brown, which is when I realized the used plastic straws were floating in that water. And my straw had chew marks. 
In 24 hrs was on a flight home worrying I was going to crap myself on flight- but didn’t.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

robin416 said:


> Blue chicken was probably a Silkie. Although if it was neon blue then there was something not right.


Silkies are labelled silkie in the frozen meat department at the Korean market I’ve been to in the city. Blew me away, such an inefficient meat bird but there is a market!


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

fireweed farm said:


> Silkies are labelled silkie in the frozen meat department at the Korean market I’ve been to in the city. Blew me away, such an inefficient meat bird but there is a market!


Agree with you. But they are considered a delicacy. I have no idea why since the things are like rabbits and reproduce at an astonishing rate.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

La Cucaracha Brothel and Buffet


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth said:


> La Cucaracha Brothel and Buffet


I had some bad oysters there one time. Laid in bed for almost a week. Thought I was going to die. Very dehydrated


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

HDRider said:


> I had some bad oysters there one time. Laid in bed for almost a week. Thought I was going to die. Very dehydrated


No experience with the oysters, I got crabs.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We eat out a lot and always have and I know we’ve gotten some bad meals but nothing is standing out. A few really bad service experiences though. Once we had a waiter do a vanishing act. We’d ordered drinks and appetizers.
Got the appetizers (something spicy) and had no drinks or water. Didn’t even see the waiter to call to him. Finally the manager was doing his rounds and we explained our problem. Very apologetic, and he went and got our drinks.

a few minutes later the waiter storms over and loudly “thanks” us for getting him in trouble with the manager.
Dude got no tip.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A small restaurant next to a gas station somewhere on the Canadian prairies. Not even sure which province. All four main courses were awful. However - the pies we had for dessert were the best any of us had ever tasted. If we had been more observant we would have noticed that everyone in the place was just having coffee and pie except for us. The waitress was a sweetheart. The cook looked like a serial killer.

I love the waitress in this car commercial (at 30 on the video)


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Blue chicken was probably a Silkie. Although if it was neon blue then there was something not right.


It wasn't chicken at all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Chicken is not blue.


TV dinners, I'm feelin' kinda rough
TV dinners, this one's kinda tough
I like the enchiladas and the teriyaki too
*I even like the chicken if the sauce is not too blue




*


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> TV dinners, I'm feelin' kinda rough
> TV dinners, this one's kinda tough
> I like the enchiladas and the teriyaki too
> *I even like the chicken if the sauce is not too blue
> ...


Dude. I posted that back a few


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Seth said:


> No experience with the oysters, I got crabs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Dude. I posted that back a few


I post as I come to things instead of reading the rest of the thread.
If I don't do it that way, I sometimes forget what I was going to say.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I post as I come to things instead of reading the rest of the thread.
> If I don't do it that way, I sometimes forget what I was going to say.


I thought it was funny


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I thought it was funny


That is was.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> TV dinners, I'm feelin' kinda rough
> TV dinners, this one's kinda tough
> I like the enchiladas and the teriyaki too
> *I even like the chicken if the sauce is not too blue
> ...




I used to LOVE when we’d get to have TV dinners as a kid. We’d get to pick our Swansons dinner and mom would peel back the foil in the appropriate place and we’d get to sit out in the living room behind plastic TV trays with American eagles on them and watch whatever great show was on once a year. Maybe Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, maybe The Wizard of Oz.
I always picked the fried chicken and mashed potatoes. Never ate the yucky veggies though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I used to LOVE when we’d get to have TV dinners as a kid.


They were a "treat" for sure.



Lisa in WA said:


> Never ate the yucky veggies though.


I hated those rubbery things they called peas.
Sometimes the deserts were the only thing edible.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They were a "treat" for sure.
> 
> 
> I hated those rubbery things they called peas.
> Sometimes the deserts were the only thing edible.


It was all about the experience. Not at the kitchen table. Getting to pick our own dinners. Bliss.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I never ate a TV dinner as a kid


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I never ate a TV dinner as a kid


Poor thing. 
My husbands mother was big into the Banquet boil in the bag dinners. (Insert vomit smiley). She went back to school for her masters so they lived on that stuff...or the cafeteria food. Indiana is big on cafeterias.
My mom cooked everything from scratch and we all sat around the table together. So anything different was exciting.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

An early (and horkier) version of sous vide.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> (Insert vomit smiley).


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Poor thing.
> My husbands mother was big into the Banquet boil in the bag dinners. (Insert vomit smiley). She went back to school for her masters so they lived on that stuff...or the cafeteria food. Indiana is big on cafeterias.
> My mom cooked everything from scratch and we all sat around the table together. So anything different was exciting.


I had beans and potatoes every day for lunch and dinner. Biscuits and gravy every breakfast.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey, guess where I’m going for a late lunch/early dinner?

APPLEBEES...and I’m thrilled to be going. 

It’s close by, has big booths so I can put my bum foot up and it’s the first time I’ve been out ( other than a dr. Apt) since my surgery two weeks ago. 

I’m gonna have a glass of crummy wine that isn’t quite cold enough and a frozen and reheated chicken breast with some veggies and I’m gonna be DELIRIOUSLY happy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Hey, guess where I’m going for a late lunch/early dinner?
> 
> APPLEBEES...and I’m thrilled to be going.
> 
> ...


You're joking, right?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

HDRider said:


> You're joking, right?


Don't ruin her thrill for getting out and about for a bit. 

But, wine and the scooter? Do they mix?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

robin416 said:


> Don't ruin her thrill for getting out and about for a bit.
> 
> But, wine and the *scooter*? Do they mix?


I would not ride with her


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I would not ride with her


Well, she is a redhead.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol Glad you are getting what you want !


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

No scooter! Just crutches and the hideous surgical shoe so I can “heel walk”. 
Applebees was lovely. I stretched my leg out on the bench and drank my crummy wine and had nachos. Not previously frozen. 
Tomorrow I get my stitches out and on Wednesday I’m getting my hair did. 
Life in the fast lane.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol now you are feeding his foot fetish ......


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I worked at at restaurant in Fort Worth that when you opened the door to go in, roaches would walk OUT the door.

Place had killer enchiladas and chili though.

Mon


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol now you are feeding his foot fetish ......


Gross.
Hey, did you ever figure out your old HT identity? since American Stand isn’t your only one.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I have seen restaurant employees do some weird things:
One waitress brought a glass of water to me with her fingers inside the glass. I didn't drink it.
at a steak house, a gal carried two buckets of ice and emptied them into the soda dispensing machine.
then she set one bucket inside the other bucket which was sitting on the floor and came back with two more buckets of ice.. I called the manager that time.

at a fast food place a waitress was putting those paper place mats onto the trays. only problem was as she pulled each paper off of the stack, she licked her finger every time..
I watched a waitress scratch at a scab on her cheek, and then went and picked out a donut for a customer.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I am NEVER eating out again.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

hiddensprings said:


> Applebee's in Nashville, TN. Worst meal ever. I told my hubby that it looked like I was ordering something and rather then actually cooking it, they were just warming stuff up in the microwave....It tasted like a very bad TV dinner. Never again


Actually, that IS how they "cook."


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My uncle was a POW in a German Stalag. He told me some stories about the food that was served, which I will not repeat here. However, let me say, what they used for "melted butter" on mashed potatoes was gross.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I don't recall the name of the place. It was near Port Gibson, MS. I do remember the dirt floor and the rusty caps on the pop in the cooler. We called it Dirty Sally's. The burgers were great. 

We had a computer consultant come in from Boston. IIRC correctly he wore a suit and tie to the job site. Guess where we took him for lunch.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Shoney’s on our way to Florida. Gag. We all got sick to different degrees.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

snowlady said:


> Shoney’s on our way to Florida. Gag. We all got sick to different degrees.


Yep, I haven't gone near them again after taking a bite of my fresh fruit and it was rancid.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The worst meal I ever had tasted good, until it came back up. The clams either weren't properly cleaned or prepared. I felt like a tube of toothpaste that had been run over by a semi, backed up and run over again, for a couple hours.

The worst restaurant, Stake N Shake, no question. All these things happened at the same restaurant over the course of about 10 years. I will never step foot in that place again!
Chicken so dry and tough you could not cut it.
The ground beef in my taco salad was shaped like and as hard as a hockey puck.
Shakes made before the meal and left setting on the counter until we finished our meal.
Black fuzzy floating stingy stuff in a glass of iced tea.
A piece of the plastic bag in a salad.
Spaghetti that had set in the pot of water overnight.
Strange how hubby's meals were never tainted, this all happened to my meals.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

The worst meal I recall was one I cooked. Someone had labeled the spices incorrectly and I wound up with a couple tablespoons of curry powder in my chili.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The worst meal I recall was one I cooked. Someone had labeled the spices incorrectly and I wound up with a couple tablespoons of curry powder in my chili.


Oh ick. I'm not sure I could ever eat chili again if that happened to me.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

We still talk about a hair pizza we got once. Looked like the pizza maker had gotten a haircut and shook all the cut hair all over the top.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

snowlady said:


> We still talk about a hair pizza we got once. Looked like the pizza maker had gotten a haircut and shook all the cut hair all over the top.


gross. That could put me off pizza. Even worse was that scene in the movie, She’s All That.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I really have to quit reading this topic. It's liable to put me off food forever.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

My wife worked as a waitress at a buffet place in high school. Most of the staff carried a spoon in their pocket to grab a bite between the kitchen and the buffet. She will not eat at a buffet to this day. Not that there is one within 20 miles of here anyway, so not much of a loss. Don't get me started on the church bring a dish thing...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

robin416 said:


> Oh ick. I'm not sure I could ever eat chili again if that happened to me.


It didn't put me off of chili, but I check my bulk spices closely since!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Hiro said:


> My wife worked as a waitress at a buffet place in high school. Most of the staff carried a spoon in their pocket to grab a bite between the kitchen and the buffet. She will not eat at a buffet to this day. Not that there is one within 20 miles of here anyway, so not much of a loss. Don't get me started on the church bring a dish thing...


 Is that where the efficiency expert and the spoon joke started?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I was working an event, we had rented an arena. This was in Texas, either Glenn Rose or Wichita Falls, can't remember which one now. Had too much to drink one night, was hung over the next morning. Didn't chance eating anything til lunch time. The concession stand ran out of burgers, got a sausage on a bun, nastiest thing I ever tasted. How can something be disgustingly greasy and dry at the same time? One bite, couldn't stand the thought of another one. I was getting woozy by the time the work was done and we got to break for dinner.


----------

